# Modern Arnis Suth of Boston



## Bobby135 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello All,

I am new to the site and am looking to find an Arnis class that is south of Boston MA.  I have some experience, not much and would like to find a good instructor south of Boston.  I know of a few places North of Boston, but I just do not have the time to make it up there.  Can anyone give me some info on a place to go or someone to contact???

Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## arnisador (Aug 9, 2006)

There are people in Western Massachusetts, but I'm not sure who's teaching actively in the Boston area.


----------



## modarnis (Aug 9, 2006)

Quite a few people north of Boston.  There were some folks in RI teaching a blended MA curriculum.  That instructor trained under Hock Hoccheim.  I believe his name is Rafi Derderian

In Western Mass you have Janet Aalfs at Valley Womens Martial Arts, Ernie Labarge at Kicks and Sticks in Easthampton, and JR Roy in Greenfield.

There are quite a few of us in Central Connecticut as well.  We often do Sunday seminars of 3-4 hours in lenght .  They are usually posted at www.modernarnis.net


----------



## kroh (Aug 10, 2006)

I posted in the other thread also...you should have put all your requests in the same thread...your email is going to drive you nuts  %-} 

http://derderian-academy.com





Top notch instructor, Mr. Derderian.  Trained under Kevin Seaman, Hoch Hochheim and others.  Very knowledgeable, you should give him a call. 

If you like, send me a PM and I will give you the Phone Number.
Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Gulo (Aug 17, 2006)

Website:  EEMA Fitness & Martial Arts 
Contact: Jason Silverman 
Phone: 781-335-0800 
Location: 435 Columbian Street South Weymouth, Massachusetts 02190


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 17, 2006)

Mr. Silverman is a good teacher 
I had been unable to find his address in my files  thanks for posting it


----------

